

Tell HN: Earthquake (6.1) struck California - houseofshards

Earthquake measuring 6.1 on Ritcher scale struck California at 3:30 am on 8&#x2F;24. No reports of damange so far.
======
kator
A lot of sites down from load, USGS up:

[http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/nc72282711#...](http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/nc72282711#summary)

------
mrmondo
The rating isn't much use without the depth and the location.

~~~
hluska
A number of people lost their homes and are faced with an incredible tragedy.
What do you possibly gain by being pedantic now??

~~~
mrmondo
I lived through the Christchurch earthquakes, where my whole city was
destroyed. The two major quakes were a 6.3 and 7.1 between 4 and 10KM deep.
Perspective is everything.

